# Any Cat Experts here?



## Lolly (May 29, 2017)

Here's the story..   I have two male cats... both neutered.  One is 14 years old, the other is 4.  They appear to be in a "relationship"...  The older and bigger cat will hold the younger smaller cat down on the floor by the nape of his neck...  The older cat makes crazy growling noises and the younger one whimpers..  So naturally, I run to break it up..  both go running..   5 minutes later, the young one is laying on the floor in front of the older guy appearing to be inviting an encore..  What gives?  I know the older more aggressive cat is showing dominance but why in the world would the other one invite it?  Some sort of kitty S&M going on?    Crazy huh?


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 29, 2017)

Knew a human couple that exercised those same attitudes and coexisted for decades....:danger:   I would go on the web and search for info. I have always had cats and attitude is what they excel in. When the blood spills, it's danger, if not, it's their wild inclinations surfacing. Try being owned by 2 Savannah cats..... This would be the easies issue you would deal with.....


----------



## tnthomas (May 29, 2017)

I think they're just playing.

Younger cat:   let's play cat & mouse.

Older cat:  O.K.,   I'll be the cat, you'll be the mouse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 29, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it unless the younger one was really being hurt or injured.  It's better than him hiding in the corner afraid of the old guy....the older one should be dominant, natural in the cat/dog households, they work things out for themselves. I don't think the 4 year old minds it as much as you do, and I'd be the same way, always worried about my furkids.   I agree with Haunted, no blood spilled, no problem.


----------



## Lolly (May 29, 2017)

No...there is never any blood or actual biting or clawing..  The younger one will get tired of being held down and will start cat punching the other guy.. and then run away... but then comes right back for more..  he certainly doesn't look like he's enjoying it.. but he must be if he keeps returning.   Maybe it is just a game they both like..   I did look on line that that behavior is ****** aggression, but both boys... and both neutered..


----------



## NancyNGA (May 29, 2017)

I had two female cats who played that game every day just before dinner time.   The meeker one would lie on her back and paw at the other one's chin.  Eventually the other one would take the bait and start pawing back.  Eventually one would take off running and the other would chase.  I don't think it's anything to worry about, either.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 10, 2017)

They're doing exactly what they should be doing...playing and enjoying each other's company!

No Freudian reasons there!

hdh


----------



## Topcat (Sep 10, 2017)

If anything just show of dominance. If there is no blod or torn up cats it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

